# Look what I found bowfishing



## GAnaturalist (Aug 6, 2009)

An otter den. I guess you guys have run into all kinds of animals at night. I think that is half the fun of bowfishing at night. 

There turned out to be two otters in the den, they just acted annoyed by my coon light, one otter tried to sleep if off. I climbed inside the den a little ways, that did not bother them because there were several other exits towards the back. 

Do I need to post a fish pic ? ok, here is some carp from that night. This is just me, in a river hawk, with a coon light. I would love a real bowfishing setup one day. The river hawk can get into some narrow and shallow water though.

**I had as many as 6-7 carp come off the arrow. I am using a standard muzzy carp tip. I have seen a new arrow that is like the muzzy, but has longer prongs/barbs, I think it is made by cajun...


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool pictures of the otters! What do you do with the carp?


----------



## mtoomey (Aug 7, 2009)

Good trip...any advise on a just starting bow fisher...ever used a crossbow for bow fishing?


----------



## Michael (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, you'll see all kinds of critters out there at night. Cool pics.



mtoomey said:


> Good trip...any advise on a just starting bow fisher...ever used a crossbow for bow fishing?



Crossbows are too strong for bowfishing. Get an old round wheel compound from the pawn shop or dig out your old recurve.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 7, 2009)

I shoot those tips your talkin bout. Canjun piranah long barb. I had to cut the barbs shorter, everytime i would shoot a fish or stick it in the mud the barbs would bend over really close to the arrow shaft. Sense I cut them I really havent had that problem. You might want to just stay with the muzzy tips. Im gettin some just as soon as these get lost! cool pics by the way and those are some nice carp!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 7, 2009)

hows it goin' man !!! i was looking at a pic of you and your owls at amicalola the other day !    i have never seen an otter den but i saw a young otter on west point last week. they are cool critters !!!


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 7, 2009)

I am back in South Carolina, where I grew up bowfishing and hunting on the Catawaba River. That is where those pics are from (Rock Hill, SC). 

I might go back to the Georgia DNR one day, just not right now. 

Yea, I crawled in that den...how many other times am I going to get a chance to do that....so I did it. I was hoping the otters were not vicious killers. They turned out to be lazy/sleepy otters. 


D


----------



## bigtasty22 (Aug 8, 2009)

nice fish


----------

